# Lucky Reptile Humus Brick



## robmacca (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello, I recently set up my exo terra vivarium with the humus brick as a substrate as I was told it would keep the tank humid for the gecko I was planning on getting.

I came back from the weekend away and found that its gotten mouldy/hairy. Is this due to a lack of circulating air? Or because I didnt have the undertank heater or the lamps on?

Thanks for your help.

(Also if this is a common problem is there another substrate I could use for a day gecko?)


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

robmacca said:


> Hello, I recently set up my exo terra vivarium with the humus brick as a substrate as I was told it would keep the tank humid for the gecko I was planning on getting.
> 
> I came back from the weekend away and found that its gotten mouldy/hairy. Is this due to a lack of circulating air? Or because I didnt have the undertank heater or the lamps on?
> 
> ...


I've found most things that come in a brick and have to be soaked get mouldy really quickly, don't know if it's something i'm doing wrong, I don't keep geckos but i'm sure people use kitchen towel....


----------



## robmacca (Jun 14, 2011)

I wanted it to look sort of natural, its only been in there just under 2 weeks though so I wouldnt fancy replacing that all the time. Would bark chips be better?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I use bark chips with my dragon, however i've never saw a gecko eat, with bark chips you have to be careful they aren't ingested, they commonly cause impaction which can be fatal. Make sure your gecko doesn't swallow any chips


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

what kind of gecko is it? and generally if its damp and low air circulation will lead to mould if you dont have a cleaner crew


----------



## robmacca (Jun 14, 2011)

Im looking at getting a giant day or a gold dust gecko, Haven't actually set my mind on anything for certain yet though. Just wanted to have my tank set up and fully functioning first that was all.

So if i remove all of the Humus substrate, what could I put in that would be better and easier to maintain? Maybe a piece of astro-turf?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you may want to take a look at bio-active substrates  great for humidity loving species , requires no actual removal of substrate too, just a quick glass wipe every now and then


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

sounds to me as if its poor air circulation. Do you have anything on top of the exo-terra thats blocking airflow?

Adding some springtails etc may help as well as they eat all the muck.


----------

